# Along the Texas Coast scenes



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Down along Padre Island Seashore. Random stuff through the past year.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you Marcus!

A few more.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Interesting perspective on that boat picture. I'm sure it wasn't the easiest picture to take.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Bluegill Addict, yes it was rather risky and I probably wouldn't have attempted this shot if we didn't have flat calm water.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I love the stingray pic!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are very well done Puddle Pirate. It looks like the shark is smiling! I love the colors in the Sunrise pic, nice job!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Some very different and interesting perspectives there PP. I really like these a lot. I haven't figured it out why yet but I think I like the first one the most...that and the crab. Thanks for sharing your images with us.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Great pics!! I like the sting ray pics too.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fine collection. thanks for sharing Let's see more as time goes on. rich


----------

